# Summit County Area



## br4nderson

Hi all, it has been far to long since I have been on this site. Though I think it is still too early here Summit County, I plan on heading out right now to go see what the woods are looking like. I enjoy reading everyone's finds and stories so I thought I would throw Summit Co on here and read some local ones. Good luck, and may the shroom gods be with you!


----------



## lilmer1

Hello! I live in the southern part of summit county and was out yesterday. A little bit of life starting to happen in the woods. I went to a spot I go to for blacks and but I didn't come across any. Good luck let me know how it looks your way!


----------



## sheephat

Summit county checking in! I am heading out today to see what the woods near me are looking like. Maybe I can get lucky and pull a few blacks out of the woods  For sure lots of Ramps up and big enough to enjoy.


----------



## lilmer1

Any luck sheephat? I have been looking for a good place to find ramps. Are they usually in the woods or more toward a watered area? Good Luck today I will also be out!


----------



## markmorel19

First time posting. Been watching this site for awhile but never made a profile. I am in northern summit county. Been looking for a couple weeks now with no luck. My dogwood out back is budding though! I have a feeling it will be any day now. Especially with the weather that is supposed to come.


----------



## br4nderson

Still nothing yet, but we have to be very close


----------



## jemajema

Found 24 Blacks and 2 dried ones today around 5:30 in the CVNP, Blossom area


----------



## br4nderson

@JemaJema Thats great!! I have never had much luck finding blacks around here. I am going to try to get out after work today to do some looking around. I also would like to run into some ramps... I have never had them before but I've heard good things. hopefully I will have some pics for you guys soon


----------



## lilmer1

Found a tiny black today in most south point of summit county. Left it to grow. Only found one but great sign!!


----------



## sheephat

No luck last Sunday other than a pile of false morels and a little dryad.


----------



## browncounty

Been out 4 times doing circles around areas that always produce nothing yet, plenty of ramps! This rain and warmer weather will bring them out!!! Get ready and let the little one grow!


----------



## br4nderson

A buddy and I went out yesterday to check out a new spot... We looked for a solid 3 hours and found nothing to show for it morel-wise. Right before we left we ran into a big patch of ramps.... even sold some to the chef at a local restaurant. Good day all in all but I hope the shrooms start poppin up soon


----------



## naturegirl1993

Been out looking every day but no luck. There are tons of toadstools and fiddleheads and tons of rain, seems to be perfect conditions but have found none yet.....


----------



## sheephat

We found a handful of good sized Blacks yesterday in Summit. All by one tree and then did not find anything else the rest of the day  

About how long after the blacks start to show up can we expect to start seeing yellows?


----------



## coach

I found a pound of blacks the first time out and went back the other day and found some more in the same area but some idiot that probably can't bend at the waist from slothlyness took a rake to the area and messed it up. Found another two pounds yesterday, it is going to be a great year.


----------



## browncounty

Found some Blacks yesterday a little small so I left them and will go back to check again tonight, and again, and again!


----------



## br4nderson

Half-frees seem to have just popped up overnight... these arent my favorite to keep so I left them for someone else. From what I have seen in years past, the greys and yellows should be right around the corner. I wish these cold nights we have been having let up soon. Im going to hold off until thursday or so, but I'm very optimistic


----------



## jayfressh

"I left them for someone else"

That was nice of you Branderson, but I can't help to think if your not illegally hunting on public lands who that "someone else" might be? 

Last year Rangers were out in full force around Cuyahoga Valley as they will be this year....


----------



## br4nderson

I hunt public but not in metro parks... which is hard to do, and I'll admit I have found myself on metro park property before, for they are scattered everywhere. I don't know of any private land to hunt except for a couple small backyards. I'm unsure of the legality of my spots but I have been going there since I was a child. I was under the impression public land was fair game. Any insight or legal sources you could provide would be helpful.


----------



## biggoldstick

Take only photographs, leave only footprints.... That's pretty much it when you visit any public park... Chances are, your illegally removing fungi from a protected area....sorry to break it to ya', check into it, there may be exceptions, however not in my area, all parks have it posted on their info board


----------



## naturegirl1993

been looking every day in the usual spot but still nothing...has anyone found any in the valley yet, i know they are in other parts of summit county and i know the valley is usually about a week behind...


----------



## fungus

Just for all whom interested check odnr/parks website and it says berries nuts and fruits may be gathered from state parks and state forests. However they are right about none of that being allowed in nature preserves, city metro parks, and also your supposed to have a permit to gather them in national forests such as Wayne in southeast ohio. All good hunters will tell you the first rule of hunting is knowing your rules..............


----------



## mushmandan

Naturegirl1993- I used to live in the valley and stopped by a spot on Saturday where I found some last year. Did not find any but I did find some dryad's saddle.

I'm now up a bit further north in Sagamore Hills and I found what appears to be a yellow yesterday along the bike path behind my house! I'm not too familiar with morel habitat so I'm kind of just looking around in the local wooded areas and following my intuition. Will be heading out today soon and hope to stumble across many more.


----------



## fungus

Meant berries nuts and mushrooms in prior post typo but laws are correct.


----------



## br4nderson

I thought so Fungus... Thank you for the clarification. Rain today... sun tomorrow... the weekend is looking promising


----------



## naturegirl1993

finally found some grey and black in the valley- i think it is about two weeks behind here...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sheephat

I was out yesterday and all I found was about 4 yellows and 4 half frees, and they were already on the last leg of their life. I was hitting yellows like crazy the last two weeks so think the season in this part of ohio is just about over.  I found about 3#s so made my stomach happy with the season.


----------



## ayottemc

Hey Guys

New to the forum but not to mushroom hunting! My father and I would go when I was younger and I would look to find my own spots around where I live now. I am in Wadsworth Ohio, anyone know of any decent places or parks I could begin my search?

Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------

